# 1950's Huffy Dial a Ride finished A one year project



## npence (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a 1950's Huffy Dial a Ride that took me over a year to finish. finding parts for this type of bicycle is very hard. But I believe I found all the correct parts and tried to make it just like what you would have got from the store in the early 1950's.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats one nice looking Huffy!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Nice!!*

Great job,I don't see too many Huffys from the 50's. I really like that front end. Beautiful!

Pat


----------



## Steve-O (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice.  I give you credit for having the balls to put that bike in the snow after putting so much work into it.

I like Huffys.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2010)

That turned out sweet! b-e-a-u tiful.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice job! Those dial a ride are some cool bikes.


----------

